# Utah better than USC?



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

No way I would say that but they won and USC lost. Congrats to the UTES for manning up and beating the beavers! I do say if Brian Johnson plays that badly agains the cougs the utes are gonna get thier buts kicked! Utes are sure to move up at least one with the #10 team getting beat tonight. Congrats to the utes one more hurdle to the undefeated holy war!


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

I hope Louis forgets to take his flu shot!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

seniorsetterguy said:


> I hope Louis forgets to take his flu shot!!! :lol: :lol:


Boy no doubt~ that could kill us... He looked so calm on that last kick. Iceman for sure.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Boy no doubt~ that could kill us... He looked so calm on that last kick. Iceman for sure.


No way! If it comes down to a field goal BYU will just block it. 

Shane


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

At this point in the season, I believe only Oklahoma(very probable national champion this year) is better than USC. Last weeks loss was not indicative of who USC really is IMO.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> At this point in the season, I believe only Oklahoma(very probable national champion this year) is better than USC. Last weeks loss was not indicative of who USC really is IMO.


Oklahoma is looking very good, and they definitely have a great chance to play for the national championship this year. However, it always seems like they choke in their bowl games. My national championship prediction? Oklahoma vs. Penn State. Looking at their schedules, I think it is very possible for both of those teams to go undefeated the rest of the regular season. Penn State is a team flying under the radar right now that has looked VERY good so far, and I think they would beat Oklahoma if the two teams do face off. They are going to have some tough games against Wisconsin, Michigan, and Ohio State, but all of those games are winnable.

Anyway, that is my prediction and I'm sticking with it until proven otherwise. I would love to see the Utes have the chance to play for a national championship, but even if they go defeated it is HIGHLY unlikely of that happening.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Oklahoma and Penn State are very probable contenders for the title this year. I wouldn't be surprised to see them both in the title game.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> seniorsetterguy said:
> 
> 
> > I hope Louis forgets to take his flu shot!!! :lol: :lol:
> ...


Kyle... thats because that place was rockin until they lined up for the field goal and then... I swear, I've hardly ever heard a place go silent so fast. It was INTENSE!!! And Sakoda.... yeah, the guy is the Iceman. MONEY!... with a capital M. You know... I wasn't quite sure who to root for... the team from the Pac10 or the Utes but it is nearly impossible to not get caught up in the emotion of the crowd and the game, from the roaring cheers when things go great to the utter devastation when a football comes loose at a crucial time. Brian has to play better... any lapses like that and it'll be over pretty quickly. He seems to be really inconsistent in the pocket and when I got on the field and ran over by him last night, I was surprised to find that he really isn't that big of a guy. I wonder if that isn't where some of those errant throws come from... just throwing where he expects a reciever to be because he can't quite see if they're there or not yet.... I don't know, just saying what I saw last night. Oh... I got told by some crusty old security guard that there is a 300 dollar fine for being on the field.... but nobody cared after that kick. It was insane down there. It certainly won't be my last U game. 
We had awesome seats about 20 rows back from the field so it felt like you were right there with the players which was awesome, and honestly having been in both LES and Rice Eccles, I'd prefer the seating at Rice Eccles. The two games I saw at BYU, it just felt like we were a long way away from the players, even though our seats were good. Both places rock when the fans get into it but Rice Eccles was crazy last night.... it was awesome to have folks so into the game. I just can't believe I haven't gone up there before. Oh... and I found out that one of our group will be gone during the Y game so she said I could have her ticket. I can't wait....


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I will agree with RR, that game was intense being there. Talk about a roller coaster of emotions, from highs to lows. Oregon State outplayed Utah, but Utah came out with the win. If Johnson plays like that against BYU or TCU they will lose badly. No need to go for the bomb every pass play, check down, he had a open receiver almost every play at about 10 to 15 yards in the middle. Also how long does it take for the defense to figure out a screen. Oregon State almost beat Utah with screens and play action.

The last two Utes drives were impressive! It was a fun game. Now I will say the chant that a guy behind me was chanting.

What do we like to eat?
What do we like to eat?
Beaver, Beaver, Beaver
How do we like to eat it?
How do we like to eat it?
Raw, Raw, Raw

:mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> At this point in the season, I believe only Oklahoma(very probable national champion this year) is better than USC. Last weeks loss was not indicative of who USC really is IMO.


I don't know about that, they lost the last two trips to Corvallis and last year to Stanford, which I believe are their only losses in the last three years??? I will guess that they will roll through the rest of the games as they have the last three years.


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

The Utes were an 11 point favorite they beat a 2w-3l team. They won by 3 points and they storm the field.  Weren't you suppose to win? You didn't beat USC, you beat a team that did, wow. I was cheering for them to win but was beside myself to see the fans storm the field. Haven't you guys broke the BCS before?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Again... I think it was more about how the game was won and the excitement because of it more than them thinking they beat some awesome opponent. Its college, and one of the good clean ways they have to release pent up energy from going to class all week and working hard during the rest of the time they spend on campus. No harm in it I don't think.... I'd rather they be doing that than running wild on the town tearing it up... I think its good for the school to have a crowd that is that into the game.... its good for morale and I think shows the team that folks are behind em. I know its not what some of the more conservative fans like to see but hey... in the grand scheme of things, is it really hurting anything?


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

It reminds me of Chand Johnson (Ocho-Cinco?) scoring a touchdown, look at me, look at me. When you can be like a Jerry Rice, Chris Carter or Emmit Smith and act like you have been there and done that before. The crowd was a tremendous driving force in that win, I just felt like the stormming the field was a little a cheesy.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

BIGBEAN said:


> It reminds me of Chand Johnson (Ocho-Cinco?) scoring a touchdown, look at me, look at me. When you can be like a Jerry Rice, Chris Carter or Emmit Smith and act like you have been there and done that before. The crowd was a tremendous driving force in that win, I just felt like the stormming the field was a little a cheesy.


I felt the same way, as did my wife who is a huge utefan. utuefan is cheesy! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

BIGBEAN said:


> The Utes were an 11 point favorite they beat a 2w-3l team. They won by 3 points and they storm the field.  Weren't you suppose to win? You didn't beat USC, you beat a team that did, wow. I was cheering for them to win but was beside myself to see the fans storm the field. Haven't you guys broke the BCS before?


Alcohol will do that to a person... :mrgreen:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

jahan said:


> What do we like to eat?
> What do we like to eat?
> Beaver, Beaver, Beaver
> How do we like to eat it?
> ...


Uhhh :shock:

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > What do we like to eat?
> ...


Nice reaction.... :lol: Cheesy, lame or otherwise not "cool"... it was a fantastic time!!! 

Oh... my one disappointment... they actually don't serve beer at the games.  I had to hurry and chug one on the way down the hill to the stadium because they weren't allowed inside. Ah well... still a good time without the accompanyment of a "hydraulic sandwich".


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Nice reaction.... :lol: Cheesy, lame or otherwise not "cool"... it was a fantastic time!!!
> 
> Oh... my one disappointment... they actually don't serve beer at the games.  I had to hurry and chug one on the way down the hill to the stadium because they weren't allowed inside. Ah well... still a good time without the accompanyment of a "hydraulic sandwich".


Yeah, my cousin brought a twelve pack and went tail gating before the game, then went back and finished the beer after the game. His friends bring up a camper and everything, it is good times. It is a pretty good party where they tail gate, I would recommend it.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice reaction.... :lol: Cheesy, lame or otherwise not "cool"... it was a fantastic time!!!
> ...


My buddy is on a list to get a spot...as in one single, solitary little spot in the tailgater lot. Any guesses how long of a wait that is to get in there?? He said its looking like it'll be about five years before they qualify or get an open spot. :shock: So... apparently they go to the top parking lot above the Huntsman Center, set up a grill and have beers, lounge chairs, etc for a couple hours before the game. Where this was a weeknight game, we just did pizza and beer. Still good times. I've heard that main lot for tailgating is the shiz though... I'd love to get in on the good times over there.


----------

